# sleep remedies besides ambien



## Temple (Apr 14, 2002)

I have always had sleep problems, but lately they seem worse. I have many of the problems of fibromyalgia (although not "DIAGNOSED". I have been diagnosed with IBS (specifically, microscopic colitis) as well as muscle spasms and anxiety. All these problems become much worse when I cannot sleep. I sleep very well with Ambien 10 mg. (I tried Sonata, it didn't work) The problem is that if I take it for more than a few days, I have nights of hell trying to sleep afterwards. Does anyone have any remedies for poor sleep, especially the waking up hourly all night long, that do not involve substances which then lead to more problems.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

A nice full dose of Benadryl might make you drowsy. You could also try Melatonin. I take 6mg 30 minutes before I want to go to bed. I'm sure others will have more advice. This sure is a tricky problem for a lot of us. I hope you find relief very soon!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Temple,Ambien, even though it is strictly a sleep aid, is "addicting" so to speak. That may be why you experience the restless nights when you don't take it.I've used Benadryl, but I don't use it much any more. My doc was not a "happy camper" when he found out I was using Benadryl to help with sleep. And he advised me not to continue using it because it dries a person out and if you have a probably with constipation (I do), then you can end up with problems with that. But give it a try and see how it works for you. My doc won't give me anything to help with sleep and I am at my wits end. I don't think I can even remember what a good night's rest feels like.Perhaps someone else will have some suggestions for you.Melatonin does not work for me at all.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oooh good point on the Benadryl Feisty! (See why 2 heads are better than one?







)


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Temple. If you end up being diagnosed with Fibro (do go and see your doctor, if at all possible), you may be prescribed with the antidepressant Elavil/amitriptyline in small doses, which is good at regulating sleep disturbances, which in turn can reduce the severity of the Fibro symptoms. I know what you mean about everything feeling much worse when you haven't slept well. If I have a night plagued by insomnia, I wake in the morning feeling like I've been in a boxing match. Fortunately that doesn't happen too often!I use herbal remedy Passiflora, lavender essential oil, and yoga to help me sleep. They work to a certain extent.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

trazadone works wonders for me.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Besides Melatonin, Valarian root is another herbal remedy that is helpful. Both are very old remedies. I've looked for side effects and have found nothing on either one of them. If anyone else knows of any, please advise.I've used both at various times for the sleep disorder that comes with fibromyalgia and found them both to be helpful. However, when I recommended Melatonin to my friends at work, one gal said it affected her in exactly the opposite way--she was hyper and awake all night. I have since read that this happens to some people, but for most it is a relaxer and good sleep remedy.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

P.S. There are also certain herbal teas that are good too. Camomile is one, and I think ginger tea may be another.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I just started taking a supplement by Arbonne called Rest & Relaxation Formula. It consists of 150 mg. Kava Kava and a herbal blend of 50 mg. consisting of Ashwagandha (herb), Valerian (root), and Hops (flowers).Seems to help some. I still take one Flexeril, too. I seem to need that so that my muscles aren't quite as stiff and tense. They're bad enough even with it, let alone without it.It's been really rough lately. So stiff, can't squat and then get back up without using my arms, etc. to "boost" me. I've noticed that getting up from a sitting position is getting harder and harder. Getting in and out of the car is hard to do, too. Even going up or down stairs. I suppose the weight I've gained is not helping the situation any. I really need to loose at least 35 lbs. I'm ashamed to let anyone see me. I've never been this heavy. Now having trouble with painful feet (Plantar Fascitis--same as heel spurs?), so I can't walk or use the treadmill for exercise. Guess I'll have to starve myself.


----------

